# Loose Table



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

Old issue - on a 28 RSDS Dining table slide out base - how big and how deep of a screw will work to hold the table steady?

There are currentlty six 3/4 inch self tapping screws for each round base but half are stripped. The upper platform measures 2 1/2 inches thick. So would it be possible to screw in a bigger screw that's about 1 1/2 inched long without hitting anything below?

Anyone completed this fix?

Thanks.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Travelers said:


> Old issue - on a 28 RSDS Dining table slide out base - how big and how deep of a screw will work to hold the table steady?
> 
> There are currentlty six 3/4 inch self tapping screws for each round base but half are stripped. The upper platform measures 2 1/2 inches thick. So would it be possible to screw in a bigger screw that's about 1 1/2 inched long without hitting anything below?
> 
> ...


 This has been accomplished in a couple of 31RQS' I know of. There are a couple of ways of tackling this. One solution, I believe was to drill the screw holes out enough to install plastic anchors and re-install the existing screws. This worked and negates the risk of running deeper or much wider.

The second option was to remove the base, rotate it from the existing holes and re-install the screws into "new" floor. This option worked also.

I hope that helps. Knock on wood.....







(sorry couldn't help myself) I haven't run into this issue.

Eric


----------



## Aca28 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have the same problem but with a different cause.
My "Brand New" 28rsds table wobbles sooooo bad.
The base is tight as well as all the screws. What is happening is that my entire floor
is coming up like it is not screwed to anything.
I dont want to start running screws until I hear from you guys on 
some ideas. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

We actually had the dealer pull up the floor on our 28 rs-ds under the dinette to see where the slide motor is, so first off be careful where you poke through, there is a motor and wires under there.

The plywood for the dinette is only screwed down with one screw on our unit, front edge center, it is a long screw and is also used to hold up the toe kick.

This one is on the list to try to make better but it has a lower priority since it works the way it is. First we have to finish getting the TV installed, all sorts of pass through mods to make storage more organized, fishing rod storage, quickie flush, and small 12V fans.

Have a good weekend all.
Carl


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I had the same problem with the table in our 28BHS. I had a box of #10 x 1" screws with the plastic anchors laying around, so I put in a plastic anchor into each of the 6 holes and reused the original screws. That was 3 years ago and it is still holding strong. I noticed that part of the problem (at least with mine) when the table was attached to the wall, and both legs were down, the back leg (the leg closest to the wall) was approx 1/4" off the floor. When the kids would sit at the table for breakfast, they would lean on the table. Needless to say, they no longer lean on the table, and for extra legroom, we keep the back leg up.


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

I replaced the small screws with larger diameter screws and it's very tight now. Keystone must have run out of the larger screws and used small ones.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

I have the same problem. I am going to try to rotate my base this weekend before we head out next week.


----------

